# Olympic sized arena??



## MillionDollar (10 January 2008)

What size does an arena have to be to be classified as Olympic sized?

Thanks


----------



## monica987 (10 January 2008)

Big


----------



## Bossanova (10 January 2008)

60x20 I think- that seems fairly standard for people who boast about having an Olypmic sized arena!!


----------



## Bananaman (10 January 2008)

20m x 60m


----------



## MillionDollar (10 January 2008)

Ah fab thanks, so I can advertise that the yard has 2 Olympic sized arenas, having a 60 x 40  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 lol.


----------



## carthorse (10 January 2008)

Need to practice dressage to music for regionals .Is it ready and available and near us?


----------



## MillionDollar (10 January 2008)

No, it's NOT ready  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 still! It will be in prehaps a months time though  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 All it needs is the surface. I'm 3 miles from Moreton Morrell.


----------



## MissIndependance (10 January 2008)

Cool - so I can advertise as having an olympic sized arena when ours is finished - fab stuff! Sounds so posh! lol


----------



## Gorgeous George (11 January 2008)

Gosh that means we've got an olympic sized arena! About as close to the olympics as we're ever going to get!!!!


----------



## Bettyboo1976 (11 January 2008)

we have a 60x40 arena its huge and fab... dont have to book it either..


----------



## Tierra (11 January 2008)

Is that all?

There was much debate at the yard about us advertising our large indoor as olympic size and its 100 x 60 which is pretty mahooosive tbh.

The dressage of course takes place outside in the standard arenas but the SJing is always held in the main indoor and its used for warmup for the dressage


----------

